# 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Plow Package



## plowhog (Jan 12, 2002)

Can anyone suggest a good plow for a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab? Do you need to order any special options from Dodge for this?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

You will get some answers from Dodge owner's on this. 

There was a discussion a little while back on Dodge plow package options. Do a search and it may give you some advice. Beyond that call and see what models are sold in your area. Having a good repore with a Dealer will aid in any problems you may have.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

If you haven't ordered the truck yet you really should consider a 2500 instead. They will last and take the abuse much better. A 1500 will probably only allow a small blade compared to the bigger and heavier duty 2500. Just something to consider.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

For 2002 the 1500 is redesigned and I am not sure there is even a plow prep.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Plow prep or not,there is a 2002 running around here with a new Meyer plow on it,it seems to hold the weight pretty good considring its a quad/crew cab,or whatever you want to call it.So i know meyer makes a plow for one at this time,already.I didnt think they would even make a mount for them until the bigger trucks were out.


----------



## indianaplowboy (Feb 11, 2002)

I have a 1998 dodge 1500 club cab i have a curtis 3000 7.5 plow on mine . It only squats about an 1 1/2 I have 400lbs in the back. the blade weighs 750lbs. I had to install it my self because dodge says the axle is rated for 3900lbs so if you put the plow on then put five people in the cab that are 200 to 300lbs you have overloaded the axle. so if you put it on your self thell sell you one.It took me and my cousin about 5 or 6hrs to put mine on plus they want $300 to install it. My uncle just bought a 2002 and we just put the same blade on his truck so i know it can be done good luck.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Do you have any pictures of those 1500s with curtis plows?


----------



## big blue 2500 (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't know your location but if you decide on a Meyer ST-7.5 with EZ mount I know where there is one available.


----------



## Filer (Dec 8, 2003)

I put a new BOSS plow on my 2001 Dodge quad cab & just added Timbrens ............. no problem

Pictures are here;

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14718


----------



## big blue 2500 (Feb 4, 2004)

Your best bet is to visit the various manufacturer web sites. They provide sizing charts and required options for mounting their plows. If you didn't order the truck find out what options you have, it can make a BIG difference in what you can hang on the front of your truck. And most dealers won't mount a plow that is over rated for the truck. They will probably sell it to you but you will have to mount it. It's a liability thing. Mounting isn't rocket science, you just need the tools and a wiring diagram helps.


----------



## superiorsnowrem (Dec 10, 2004)

*2004 Dodge Ram 1500*

I put a 7-6" boss plow on my dodge truck this year. I had to order a special frame because its a 4 door truck, but it costed the same.


----------



## superiorsnowrem (Dec 10, 2004)

*timbrens*

what are timbrens?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

superiorsnowrem said:


> what are timbrens?


Rubber booster "springs" thast go between axle and frame to increase load capacity. They do stiffen unloaded ride though too.


----------

